# Q&d Shots With My New "portable Studio"



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, thanks to feenix post HERE I invested in one of these and here are the results:

Here are some VERY Q&D shots, I literally have only had time to stick it on auto and turn the flash off, but I think (probably wrongly!) that these are pretty good.

The setup (taken with my rubbish camera phone):














































I hope you like 

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice!

I have one of these boxs too, they are very good


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Brilliant! Must get one of those..


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent job - I have one of those tents - If only I could find where the 710 has 'tidied it away' to :lol:

Paul


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice lighting, though the seamless background has a bit of a seam, which is distracting.


----------

